# how to know if my pigeon is pregnant or laying egg



## mharkpain27

cAN u help me?


----------



## John_D

What is the pigeon doing? 

Her behavior ... her droppings ... if she 'looks unwell'


----------



## mharkpain27

hmmm is there another way to know if she laying eggs?


----------



## John_D

Is she a single pigeon or do you have pairs of pigeons? 

I think you need to tell us about your setup, whether you have a loft/aviary or this pigeon is an indoor pigeon, has she laid eggs before, are you certain it's a hen, etc.

If a pigeon/pair of pigeons has a nest, and they have mated and are sitting in the nest, then before long I'd expect the hen to lay. If it's an indoor pet, then the way she is looking and behaving could tell us more.


----------



## mharkpain27

i had 8 pigeon ... 4 females 4 males but only 1 pair of pigeon and its indoor ... should i seperate the pair pigeon to the others so that they will not be disturb


----------



## mharkpain27

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...64470009.49275.100000763528443&type=1&theater


----------



## mharkpain27

these are some images 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=1822&pictureid=18908

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1822&pictureid=18909


----------



## horseart4u

i am confused, your other thread shows and says you have 8 birds in a small cage with 8 nest holes. you say you have 4 hens & 4 cocks. on here you say you HAD 8 but 1 pair is in the house?? like said above if they are male & female and have a nest then they will lay soon, no need to seperate the pair, why would you do that. both parents take care of egg sitting and raising the young. i would how ever build another loft for the birds that aren't paired. that cage is to small for all them birds..


----------

